# type 59 buggati rail car



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

I have this car but its blue from 1989 (italy ) how hard would it be to fit a hlw wody motor into it and add a freight car truck to turnit into a buggati type 59 inspection car 

upper body is metal and lower body plastic , any shorting out problems ? I want a bachmann rail truck of course but no money and have a big scrap box so hence my question / dream 

any advice please


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

lets try this again


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Dana

Specify a text string like the example below while in HTML view and your image should work. ( Replace the [ ] with < > ) 

[ img src="http://www.mylargescale.com/Portals/0/images/logo/mlslogo.gif"" ] 









Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Something's weird with the photo posting code right now, so yeah--you've got to use the HTML code to post photos for the time being. We're working on it. 


```
[img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/eastbroadtop/TRR2/TRR221.jpg[/img]
```
 yields this: 










Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, that is an odd looking Bugatti.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A Bugatti sportscar as rail inspection car... Now that's something different! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

[url="


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok. So how do you do it? 

I've been an MLS member for years and posted thousands of pictures, but can't do it any more


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac - [img src="http://www.outsidetrains.com/smile/40.gif]" 
Or dId you mean:










(I went into Add Reply, switched to HTML, changed your [ to a < and ] to > and put the link in ".[/i] 

Hasn't anyone found a proper picture of that pretty Bugatti railbus yet? Ah Yes, here it is: 











_Oh you wanted a type 59 ??_


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

There I was thinking the poster meant this [/b]*Bugatti Railcar*, Something I have long admired. Silly me. [/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony - sorry. I got there 4 mintues earlier. [No P Msgs for you?]


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorright Pete. I found it, then spent time poking around the OBVIOUS websites before I posted it. Interesting place to go look through. Did you catch the series on fururistic cars?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Dana, I'm in the middle of building a railtruck with a HLW drive. It looks like it might be a tight fit to fit the motor in the tapered back end or behind the seat, but it_ might_ work... 









If you haven't seen it, this is the drive I'm talking about.

Good luck, and keep us posted.
Matt 


edit: I hadn't thought of it, but it would be _much _easier to make it front wheel drive.


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

From what I read; the Bugatti railcar saved Bugatti from going out of business. Quite a few were built and used on French railways up until 1958(I think). I have an interested in unusual railway equipment. That's why I built a Swedish Railways class D,1-C-1 electric locomotive. I look forward to seeing your model when it is finished.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the photo from this photo essay. Great pics!


Where's the photo-shopped pic of a Type 59 with a truck rear end ?[/i] 
OK, Mr Moderater. I edited this 3 tiomes to insert this link: http://www.rosetown.ch/News/Museum.htm and every time it doesn't arrive in the posted msg.
(P.S. that link doesn't work because this forum removes the capital letters. When you get the 'not found' page, go to the address and put back the N and M.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 07 Apr 2010 08:21 AM 
_{snip...}_ OK, Mr Moderator. I edited this 3 times to insert this link: http://www.rosetown.ch/News/Museum.htm and every time it doesn't arrive in the posted msg. {snip...}[/i]
OK, Mr. Thornton. I would think that anyone choosing to use 'Pascal Casing' in a URL should also be smart enough to implement 301 redirect too, to take care of the problem that they are creating for prospective users and themselves.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that anyone choosing to use 'Pascal Casing' in a URL should also be smart enough to implement 301 redirect too, to take care of the problem that they are creating for prospective users and themselves 
Steve, 

I would have sent this in a PM but you chose to respond publicly with a silly and irrelevant answer. (Excuse my rudeness, but I've just had to respond to Shad saying my problems are unknown...) 

That's not MY website URL. I just happened to find the Bugatti Railcar pic, and a lot of other interesting pics. The owner chose to use Pascal Casing - I happen to know that you don't mess with the case in a URL except for the website address section. So MLS should NOT be filtering out the Capitals when they are displayed on the page - as they are in your Quote and my message. 

I edited this 3 tiomes to insert this link 
And in your haste, you didn't even address my problem - why the link line was blank or my 3 edits. (Lines 2&3 of my post.) 

I inserted it initially with the [ url] in the Quick Reply - my whole reply failed to appear; all that arrived was a blank post. 

I hit the Edit button and used the Link icon to add it properly. (And retype the text that MLS had thrown away.) 

Then I hit edit again, hit HTML and re-inserted the link as an href=. It looked fine when I switched back to normal mode - but kapow - it disappeared when I submitted the edit.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You're not alone in this. 

I'm hesitant to use Quick Reply because it has a history of just throwing away EVERYTHING I type in. 

I'm not smart enough to implement 301 redirect and I have no idea why using 'Pascal Casing' in a URL has anything to do with a post. 


Not only that, but hitting a backspace in a post seems to rearrange everything. It's the strangest forum I've ever seen, but I guess all is good.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 
I have to say I haven't seen the 'disappearing' problem until today. Though, having heard about it, if I have a long post I write it in Wordpad first and copy it over.

_No wonder you spend so much time on that 'other' large scale web site..._


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.rosetown.ch/News/Museum.htm 


NEVER SEEN A BOARD DO THAT BEFORE JUST HAD TO TRY FOR MYSELF



cool site well worth putting in the two letters to see it


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics of the real bugatti rail car , intresting site it is in , another site thats just as intresting (full of some weird stuff too ) 

http://www.darkroastedblend.com


----------

